# Help finding video



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was hoping you could help me identify a golf video.

About 10 years ago, I was into racquetball and this lady I knew loaned me a video to watch that was supposed to help my game. The video was kind of strange. It had no verbal instruction or narration at all. All it had was this racquetball player hitting the same shot over and over and over again. Then they'd show it in slow motion several times, then they'd show it from different angles several times. After you'd seen the same shot at different speeds and angles about 50 times, they'd finally move on to another shot and they'd do the same thing.

The repetition was supposed to visually train your brain on what the perfect racquetball swing should look like, so your brain could imitate it easier on the court. I watched the video several times over the course of a week and noticed a dramatic improvement in my game.

When I returned the tape to the lady who loaned it to me, she said that they also have golf videos that teach the same way. Back then, I wasn't into golf so I didn't try to find those tapes. But now that I like golf, I'd really like to get my hands on that video but it was so long ago I can't remember the name of the video or the company or anything.

Have any of you heard of this type of video? If so, where can I find it?

She used a certain word to describe the teaching method, but of course I can't recall that either. It was something like Paraliminal, or Paravisual, or Parasubliminal... some kind of new age scientific sounding word.

Judging from the clothes and equipment used in the racquetball video, I'd say it was probably made in the 80's if that helps.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

Nevermind guys, I kept scouring the internet and finally was able to find it. 89 bucks though, ouch.

I guess the words I was looking for were "Neuromuscular Training" and "Sybervision"

Apparently the swing model they use in the video is a guy named Al Geiberger because he supposedly has the perfect swing and is the only guy to ever hit 59 in a PGA event. I've never heard of him, is this info true?

Here's the link
Golf Instruction on DVD - Muscle Memory Programming for Golf With Al Geiberger Main Page


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

My dad tried to get me to watch that years ago. It halfway works, but you can do the same thing by just closely examining the way the pros swing. Pick one similar to your body stature, and emulate his swing. DVR it if you have one and you can freeze frame, slo-mo, etc. I've actually modeled my swing after Adam Scott this way.

This is really cool when you get to a point where you can call up an image in your head and hit a shot exactly how you wanted, every time. That's what the best players in the world have mastered.


----------

